# More Breeding issues



## stade (Mar 19, 2013)

I put Cidrs in the 2 does that didn't get bred last time I tried them. Pulled 1 Sunday, day 16. She is flagging her tail and it is a little dirty but buck doesn't act interested in her and she doesn't really hang around him. He has a marking harness on. She is a first timer and is pretty high strung. Was going to pull other does today. Any suggestions? Buck doesn't seem to be in rut.


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Feb 28, 2011)

how old is the buck?


----------



## stade (Mar 19, 2013)

Will be 2 in November. Bred 11 does last fall and has bred 2 this fall.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Tie up the Doe and get her bred that way. If she is a First timer , she doesn't know what the bucks intentions are, so she needs a little push.


----------



## stade (Mar 19, 2013)

I will try that.


----------



## stade (Mar 19, 2013)

Tried tying her up. Neither seemed interested. I pulled Cidr on 2nd doe and put the 3 of them in a small pen.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

She may of just went out. Does she have a white discharge?


----------



## BCG (Jun 30, 2012)

If you know that she is not bred, give her 2cc cysterlin. Doesn't sound to me like she's come into full heat. Usually come in 36-48 hours after pulling cdir. 

I typically give a half dose if PG600 when I pull the cdir's. 90% of my does come in and settle.


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Sounds like she is out of heat to me too. If the other does are bred or you believed they are try to have just him and that doe together. Then if you see her in heat later on do as Pam said and tie her. Maybe he liked the other does more so didn't want to pay attention to this one and I'm sure she has no clue what she needs at the time of heat


----------



## Tenacross (May 26, 2011)

BCG said:


> If you know that she is not bred, give her 2cc cysterlin. Doesn't sound to me like she's come into full heat. Usually come in 36-48 hours after pulling cdir.
> 
> I typically give a half dose if PG600 when I pull the cdir's. 90% of my does come in and settle.


Mine are always in heat of some sort 24hrs after pulling the CIDRs. If it's the first heat of the year for the doe, it can be unpredictable how long they stay in heat. I did four does recently and two were out of heat before I got a straw in them. We will see on the other two. I AI'd them about 30 hours after they came in heat. 54 hours after I pulled the CIDRs. They were both out the next morning. I give Lute the day before I pull and PG 600 when I pull. I got one out of two bred AI last year doing it this way. One thing I noticed using the CIDRs in my herd. It will bring other does into heat naturally. I believe it kicked off breeding season earlier this year for me. I don't have a buck in with the does and I tease twice a day, FYI.


----------



## stade (Mar 19, 2013)

I didn't give her a shot just in case she was bred. I think she is out. I will see what this other doe acts like. I pulled Cidr this afternoon. It is really hot here.


----------



## Killer_goat (Jul 11, 2013)

Not trying to hijack the thread but i have read it and was wondering what pulling cidr is. Yep i'm a newbie..


----------



## stade (Mar 19, 2013)

It is a plastic inter uterine device that has progesterone in it that is left in the doe for 14-16 days and then taken out. 24-48 hours later they should come into heat. They are used so you can ai or synchronize breeding or get a doe to come in when you want her to. I was trying to get some does bred earlier in the year but have a couple 1st timers that aren't cooperating


----------



## stade (Mar 19, 2013)

Had the vet out today. The 6 does that didn't really matter when they were bred. The 2 I really wanted bred arent. She said they might have been to young last fall to go through puberty so they might now when days get shorter and cooler. They are 16 months old. I have bred does a lot younger than this. Both had 2-3 mm follicles. Anyone ever heard of this? I have put Cidrs in these twice. Gave them Lutalyze the first time but not 2nd time


----------

